
Show HN: Go Library for scanning data from a database into structs and more - georgysavva
https://github.com/georgysavva/scany
======
georgysavva
Hi. I created this library:
[https://github.com/georgysavva/scany](https://github.com/georgysavva/scany).
It allows developers to scan complex data from a database into Go structs and
other composite types with just one function call and don't bother with rows
iteration.

scany isn't limited to any specific database. It integrates with
`database/sql`, so any database with database/sql driver is supported. It also
works with [https://github.com/jackc/pgx](https://github.com/jackc/pgx) \-
specific library for PostgreSQL. Apart from the out of the box support, scany
can be easily extended to work with almost any database library.

The library is feature-rich, well documented and tested.

